# Ungewöhnliches WLAN Problem



## Johannes Postler (27. September 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe 7 PCs, davon sind 4 miteinander per Kabel vernetzt. Die drei anderen haben einen Zugang via Wlan. Bei 2 der beiden funktioniert das auch, nur beim dritten nicht. 
Ich kann:
    Den fehlerhaften PC von allen anderen aus anpingen.
    Auf ihn zugreifen.
Ich kann aber nicht:
    Irgendeinen anderen PC von dem fehlerhaften anpingen.
    Von dort auf keinen PC zugreifen.

Sobald ich den PC ans normale (kabelgebundene) Netzwerk anschließe, klappt die Verbindung sofort. 
Auf dem PC läuft Win 98. Ich kann auch eine Netmeeting Verbindung VON einem anderen PC zu diesem herstellen, aber ich komme nicht ins Internet (vom fehlerhaften PC).
Als WLAN Adapter verwende ich den MA111 von Netgear. Kann es sein, dass das Problem dadurch entsteht, dass der PC die WLAN-Verbindung erst nach der Anmeldung herstellt (geht über USB)?
Danke für eure Hilfe
cu tirolausserfern


----------



## zinion (27. September 2003)

Hast du die neuesten Treiber installiert? Hast du geguckt ob die IP richtig konfigueriert ist (evtl automatisch beziehen wenn dhcp an ist)? 

Unter Win98 habe ich leider keine WLAN-Erfahrung. Aber die neuesten Treiber sind immer eine gute Idee 

btw... Falls XP Rechner mit im Netz sind: Hast du eine Netzwerkinstallationsdiskette erstellt und diese auf allen 98-Rechnern ausgeführt?


----------

